
Traveller's Tales - Thevet
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/travellers-tales/
======
Ultra_64
I was hoping this was a story about the video game developer _Traveller 's
Tales_ [0].

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traveller's_Tales](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traveller's_Tales)

